# Alle Pakete auf anderem Rechner installieren

## Martux

Hallo!

Ich möchte einen 2, Rechner aufsetzen und zwar mit ALLEN Paketen die auf meinem ersten auch drauf sind. Da das aber ziemlich viele sind, frage ich mich ob die installierten Pakete nicht irgendwo in einer Datei aufgeführt sind, ich diese dann in das neue stage3 kopieren kann, emerge -uD world und gut ist? Geht das irgendwie?

Früher gabs doch mal ein world-file? Das finde ich aber ums verecken nicht mehr.

----------

## Earthwings

```
cat /var/lib/portage/world | xargs emerge
```

Sowas in der Art.

----------

## Martux

Ja, genau dies Datei meine ich ( /var/lib/portage/world).

Wenn ich diese jetzt in ein neues stage3 kopiere und sage emerge -uD world müßte das gehen oder??? Das wäre echt genial.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *marc@amarok wrote:*   

> Wenn ich diese jetzt in ein neues stage3 kopiere und sage emerge -uD world müßte das gehen oder??? Das wäre echt genial.

 

Ja, geht. Ich würde dir empfehlen, vorher noch ein "regenworld" zu machen. Das geht dein emerge.log durch und fügt teilweise noch weitere Pakete in world ein. 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Earthwings

 *marc@amarok wrote:*   

> Wenn ich diese jetzt in ein neues stage3 kopiere und sage emerge -uD world müßte das gehen oder???

 

Wie meinst du das genau? Einfach die world Datei von einem Rechner auf einen anderen kopieren und emerge -uD world ausführen geht nicht - Portage beschwert sich dann über Pakete in world, die nicht installiert sind, und ignoriert sie. Mit obigem Befehl kannst du es aber "manuell" erreichen.

----------

## Carlo

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Ja, geht. Ich würde dir empfehlen, vorher noch ein "regenworld" zu machen. Das geht dein emerge.log durch und fügt teilweise noch weitere Pakete in world ein.

 

Ja, eben auch überflüssige.

----------

## Lenz

Wenn der zweite Rechner die gleiche Architektur hat, wie der erste, dann könntest du eigentlich auch einfach die Systempartitionen der Platte des ersten Rechners auf die des zweiten spiegeln, Kernel neu konfigurieren und ein paar Configs anpassen.

----------

## Martux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie meinst du das genau? Einfach die world Datei von einem Rechner auf einen anderen kopieren und emerge -uD world ausführen geht nicht - Portage beschwert sich dann über Pakete in world, die nicht installiert sind, und ignoriert sie. Mit obigem Befehl kannst du es aber "manuell" erreichen.
> 
> 

 

Ich meinte tatsächlich, das world-file von einem auf den anderen Rechner kopieren.

Mit obigem Befehl meinst Du?

```

cat /var/lib/portage/world | xargs emerge

```

Was bedeutet denn das xargs genau?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja, geht. Ich würde dir empfehlen, vorher noch ein "regenworld" zu machen. Das geht dein emerge.log durch und fügt teilweise noch weitere Pakete in world ein
> 
> 

 

Du meinst auf dem Zielrechner?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn der zweite Rechner die gleiche Architektur hat,..
> 
> 

 

Ne hat er leider nicht, aber er soll halt in den Genuss genau der Pakete kommen, die ich mir in jahrelanger Kleinarbeit zusammengefummelt habe  :Wink: 

Danke für die vielen guten Tipps, Leute, ein interessanter thread!

----------

## Lenz

Dann mach's doch einfach so:

Du kopierst das worldfile (/var/lib/portage/world) von dem ursprünglichen Rechner auf den neuen und führst dann ein:

```
emerge -av `cat /var/lib/portage/world`
```

aus. Dann installiert er alle Pakete, die im worldfile stehen samt Abhängigkeiten!

Gruß,

Lenz.

----------

## Martux

```

emerge -av `cat /var/lib/portage/world`

```

ECHT??? Das scheint genial! Danke Mann, mit diesen bash-Spielereien kenne ich mich aber auch echt nicht aus  :Wink: 

----------

## smg

Mh, sonst würde er das ja nicht anworten oder?

 *Quote:*   

> emerge abs-guide -av 

 

Cheers.

----------

## Sonic Lux

Gibts das abs auch komplett als pdf irgendwo?

Bei tldp auch wieder nur gestückelte html Seiten ...

Sonic

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> Gibts das abs auch komplett als pdf irgendwo?
> 
> Bei tldp auch wieder nur gestückelte html Seiten ...
> 
> Sonic

 

ja, ist auch auf der project homepage verlinkt.

hier auch der direktlink zum pdf

----------

## Sonic Lux

Cool!

Danke.

----------

